# Letter from Circuit Court



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Yesterday when I checked the mail there was a letter from the circuit court clerk addressed to our homeschool. I don't think I have ever opened a letter as fast as that one. It turns out it was just an invitation and application for my son to join our local "Teen Court" where the kids hear real cases involving teen defendants. When I told my DH later he had the same look that I am sure I had when I saw that letter. :shocked: 

Just thought I would share because I know y'all would understand the near heart attack.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

KyMama said:


> Yesterday when I checked the mail there was a letter from the circuit court clerk addressed to our homeschool. I don't think I have ever opened a letter as fast as that one. It turns out it was just an invitation and application for my son to join our local "Teen Court" where the kids hear real cases involving teen defendants. When I told my DH later he had the same look that I am sure I had when I saw that letter. :shocked:
> 
> Just thought I would share because I know y'all would understand the near heart attack.


This might be good for your son to participate & see where problem behavior can lead. These letters can cause heart failure. Once we had a policeman come to our door wanting to serve some papers--I like to have died before we got it straightened out that he was looking for someone else.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I was very surprised that my son wanted to do it, and I am definitely all for it. I have the policeman at the door also, usually looking for some distant relative. lol


----------

